# Quota Hunts



## Bram (Feb 19, 2012)

How did everyone do on quota hunt selections..got picked for the 3rd hunt on Griffin Ridge WMA...anyone else?

Gerry


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Rejected @ Johns Mountain with one priorty point.


----------



## antnye (Feb 19, 2012)

Got picked on johns 2nd hunt with 0 points.


----------



## Carp (Feb 19, 2012)

i got a rock....


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 19, 2012)

REJECTED for Blanton Creek.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Feb 19, 2012)

Went for Rejection -got it, up to 7 now.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Feb 19, 2012)

got picked for 2nd hunt at rum creek


----------



## doublebrowtine (Feb 19, 2012)

1st hunt Clybel


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 19, 2012)

I forgot to put in, I have 4 rejections too


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 19, 2012)

Rejected for Griffin Ridge with 0 points. Up to 5 now I think.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Feb 19, 2012)

Carp said:


> i got a rock....



x2. rejected Joe Kurz. did get a priority point


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 19, 2012)

Got a priority point!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Feb 19, 2012)

Got big lazer creek second hunt


----------



## kevincox (Feb 20, 2012)

I got rejected for the 4 th time for Rivercreek. Maybe before I die I will gets drawn. LoL


----------



## Mossy78 (Feb 20, 2012)

Rejected


----------



## Kowboy (Feb 20, 2012)

I got rejected for Joe Kurz too. Dangit!


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 20, 2012)

kevincox said:


> I got rejected for the 4 th time for Rivercreek. Maybe before I die I will gets drawn. LoL



you better live 3 or 4 more more years


----------



## huntindawg12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Got rejected for Clybel again, this time with 1 priority point.  Oh well, maybe next year


----------



## BriarCreekEd (Feb 20, 2012)

Got Griffin Ridge 1st Hunt.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 20, 2012)

*Rejected*

Story of my life.  Clybel WMA with 2 points.  Adult\Child hunt to say the least.


----------



## mattech (Feb 20, 2012)

I got the river creek with only one point! I can't wait, I heard that place is awesome.


----------



## Huntfish53 (Feb 22, 2012)

I got 1st John's Mountain hunt....


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Feb 22, 2012)

I got clybel 2nd hunt.took three years,so im going to live there until i get it done!


----------



## OrlandoBrent (Feb 22, 2012)

First River Bend WMA with 1p. Last year was the first I went for turkey. I had one gobble back to me in the NY woods near where I was working at the time, but of course I called too much. Hoping to learn some more this year and hopefully bag at least one. 

Question: I bought my GA license last year effective 4/1, so I don't need a license for my quota week. How do I print the quota permit? I login to the quota system and see my permit listed, but nothing print. I go to the online license system, but my only options are to buy a license that I already have.  What am I missing?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 23, 2012)

OrlandoBrent said:


> First River Bend WMA with 1p. Last year was the first I went for turkey. I had one gobble back to me in the NY woods near where I was working at the time, but of course I called too much. Hoping to learn some more this year and hopefully bag at least one.
> 
> Question: I bought my GA license last year effective 4/1, so I don't need a license for my quota week. How do I print the quota permit? I login to the quota system and see my permit listed, but nothing print. I go to the online license system, but my only options are to buy a license that I already have.  What am I missing?



There is no quota permit to print, just have to check in at check station before the hunt.  The LEO's will have a list of all those who were chosen.


----------



## Maduro on Point (Feb 23, 2012)

Got rejected for Clybel again. Sooner or later these priority points are going to come in handy


----------



## OrlandoBrent (Feb 23, 2012)

35 Whelen said:


> There is no quota permit to print, just have to check in at check station before the hunt.  The LEO's will have a list of all those who were chosen.



Thanks!


----------



## bowtech2011 (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if turkeys harvested on quota hunts count against state tags??


----------



## pnome (Feb 23, 2012)

antnye said:


> Got picked on johns 2nd hunt with 0 points.



Someone's got luck going for them this season.  I got rejected on johns 2nd hunt with 0 points.


----------



## Bram (Feb 23, 2012)

bowtech2011 said:


> Does anyone know if turkeys harvested on quota hunts count against state tags??



Quota hunts does not count toward your limit...

Gerry


----------



## antnye (Feb 23, 2012)

pnome said:


> Someone's got luck going for them this season.  I got rejected on johns 2nd hunt with 0 points.



I hope the luck carries on into the hunt   I got drawn on the first hunt last year with 1 point.  Maybe you can get the first hunt next year


----------



## donblfihu (Feb 23, 2012)

All turkeys killed count toward your limit of 3 birds. Gerry could you provide us where you found this info.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 23, 2012)

Bram said:


> Quota hunts does not count toward your limit...
> 
> Gerry



You might wanna recheck that......... I have hunted multiple qouta hunts and have never been told that. Season limit is 3 and the regulations don't specify anything else about extra tags for quota hunts. It says "Statewide". Now deer quota hunts are "bonus" tags for sure.


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've killed deer on quota hunts,free tags provided does not count toward your season limit,I was also assuming that turkey quotas are free tags to.I will verify that when I sign-in or call D.N.R and ask someone.


----------



## Toxic (Feb 23, 2012)

Blanton creek 2nd hunt


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just sent them a email,I'll know for sure in a day or two


----------



## Dupree (Feb 23, 2012)

mattech said:


> I got the river creek with only one point! I can't wait, I heard that place is awesome.





you trying to


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Bram said:


> Quota hunts does not count toward your limit...
> 
> Gerry



Wrong. ....Ga. limit is 3 gobblers. Period.


----------



## mattech (Feb 23, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> you trying to



no, im serious, I only put in for onepoint for river creek, I did'nt realize how far it was from me though. I thought I was applying for rum creek. I don't think I will be able to go though, just to far.


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 23, 2012)

If you got river creek with 1 point then the system is seriously flawed.

I got clybel 1st hunt caint wait.
Took me 4 points though.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 23, 2012)

mattech said:


> no, im serious, I only put in for onepoint for river creek, I did'nt realize how far it was from me though. I thought I was applying for rum creek. I don't think I will be able to go though, just to far.



if you are for real then that is screwed up. I got rejected with 5 points.


----------



## bucktail (Feb 23, 2012)

mattech said:


> I got the river creek with only one point! I can't wait, I heard that place is awesome.



If this is true... I put in with four, now I have five that I'll be putting on it next year. There is no way this is right.


----------



## mattech (Feb 23, 2012)

Y'all are talking about the river creek on the fla,ga line, close to tallahasee right. That's the one I got picked for.


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep same one. Its only a quota of 5 for the hunt on 2,437 acres.
If you really got drawn i would try an make that trip cause that's like hitting the jack pot for quota hunts an with 1 point just crazy.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 23, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> you trying to



Yep


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 23, 2012)

mattech said:


> no, im serious, I only put in for onepoint for river creek, I did'nt realize how far it was from me though. I thought I was applying for rum creek. I don't think I will be able to go though, just to far.



definitely


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> definitely



well here is a screen shot of my email, you be the judge.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 24, 2012)

mattech said:


> well here is a screen shot of my email, you be the judge.



Did your brother in law get you picked because he works there? I knew you told me he could get us on some good wma's, but River Creek, dang, I didn't think he was that good.


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 24, 2012)

mattech said:


> well here is a screen shot of my email, you be the judge.



That is outrageous! But I would seriously make every effort to be there man, you hit the Mega Millions with that!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 24, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> That is outrageous! But I would seriously make every effort to be there man, you hit the Mega Millions with that!



Yea, now I'm mad, I could have let his BIL hook me up too. and I don't even have a priority point.


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Did your brother in law get you picked because he works there? I knew you told me he could get us on some good wma's, but River Creek, dang, I didn't think he was that good.



no he did'nt do anything. wink wink!


----------



## antnye (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## stringmusic (Feb 24, 2012)

mattech said:


> no he did'nt do anything. wink wink!



I hear ya. I put in for piedmont NWR, they don't do the drawing until the 29th I think. Do you have to have priority points to get drawn there?


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I hear ya. I put in for piedmont NWR, they don't do the drawing until the 29th I think. Do you have to have priority points to get drawn there?



I got picked for them last year,and it was the first time doing so. I would think they have some sort of priority system, but not sure.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 24, 2012)

mattech said:


> no he did'nt do anything. wink wink!



If this is all true, then it is total BULL  that I have tried for 6 years,  and been rejected every year, but yet you got picked with one priority?


----------



## DSGB (Feb 24, 2012)

JHannah92 said:


> REJECTED for Blanton Creek.



Same here....


----------



## bowtech2011 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok guys thanks for the replies on the tag issue didn't mean to hijack the thread was just curious if it worked the same a deer quotas.  No big deal tho im never lucky enough to kill all three so bonus tags wouldn't do me much good anyway. Sure is fun trying tho good luck to all this season its getting closer every day.


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 24, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> If this is all true, then it is total BULL  that I have tried for 6 years,  and been rejected every year, but yet you got picked with one priority?



Yes it is BULL if it is true.  Same with Gator tags too man.  Never got one and some folks get one every year


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> If this is all true, then it is total BULL  that I have tried for 6 years,  and been rejected every year, but yet you got picked with one priority?



how is it bull, it's just public land, not like its some kind of managed high dollar property, I mean I could understand if it was a deer hunt, but its just an old turkey hunt, not like its major or nothing.


----------



## Bram (Feb 24, 2012)

I was wrong..ok..I was wrong..the birds you take on a quota hunt count toward your limit..


----------



## Bram (Feb 24, 2012)

Timber1 said:


> Wrong. ....Ga. limit is 3 gobblers. Period.



Yes I was wrong..


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 24, 2012)

mattech said:


> well here is a screen shot of my email, you be the judge.



that don't mean you got selected with one priority pt


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 24, 2012)

mattech said:


> how is it bull, it's just public land, not like its some kind of managed high dollar property, I mean I could understand if it was a deer hunt, but its just an old turkey hunt, not like its major or nothing.



Really? It's bull because there are people that have forfeited 5+ years of hunting turkeys on quota hunts and just because you know somebody you get to jump ahead of the line by 4-5 years. The argument that its "just a turkey hunt" is bull too. Some people live for March-May and could care less about "any ol deer." It's a dadgum shame if that's the way our state runs the quota hunt system.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 24, 2012)

I hunted River Creek couple times, didn't like the place, turkey too easy to kill in there, like yard birds, will walk right up ya, no sport to it all....


----------



## Bram (Feb 24, 2012)

Only had one priority point and got picked for the last hunt at Griffin Ridge..


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 24, 2012)

mattech said:


> how is it bull, it's just public land, not like its some kind of managed high dollar property, I mean I could understand if it was a deer hunt, but its just an old turkey hunt, not like its major or nothing.



I'm mean really, a simple little turkey hunt aint that big of a deal, I didn't think people would be so upset about a dern ol turkey.

BTW, can you carry a guest? I'll help with gas and I want to meet your BIL!


----------



## Dupree (Feb 24, 2012)

*this is why its bull!!*

here are the numbers from the 2011 applicants. They havent released the data from 2012 yet. The number in parenthesis is how many people applied. % value is how many were chosen. Last year there were 21 people who put in for this hunt with at least 4 points. Only 5 were drawn. Im still not sure that I believe you though. I think you and stringmusic have nothing better to do than sit around and find ways to get everyone mad. 
RIVER CREEK 
24% (21) -4+ points
0% (36) -3 points
0% (43) -2 points
0% (50) -1 point
0% (199)-no points


----------



## Dupree (Feb 24, 2012)

mattech said:


> how is it bull, it's just public land, not like its some kind of managed high dollar property, I mean I could understand if it was a deer hunt, but its just an old turkey hunt, not like its major or nothing.



Once again Im pretty sure your are just trying to make folks mad, however I will address your points. YES, it is public land, but I wouldnt put it in the category with the rest. Its not like you just buy a wma stamp and hunt the seasons in which you choose. This is the best managed wma in the state (IMO). Some folks (like myself) think about turkey hunting year round. I get excited about seeing turkeys when I am deer hunting. Deer are great because they fill the freezer. Anyone with half a brain can kill deer, its not hard.


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Once again Im pretty sure your are just trying to make folks mad, however I will address your points. YES, it is public land, but I wouldnt put it in the category with the rest. Its not like you just buy a wma stamp and hunt the seasons in which you choose. This is the best managed wma in the state (IMO). Some folks (like myself) think about turkey hunting year round. I get excited about seeing turkeys when I am deer hunting. Deer are great because they fill the freezer. Anyone with half a brain can kill deer, its not hard.



I am sorry I have made you and others mad, That was not my intention, I was just happy that I got picked, The odds you posted do look like it would be hard to get picked. I did'nt realize people took turkey hunting this serious. I am sorry I upset everyone by getting special favors, I will not do it again. God Bless.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Feb 24, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> if you are for real then that is screwed up. I got rejected with 5 points.



I with you Bro!!  I got a reject with 6 points!!

That is not quite fair....If I do not get picked with 7 next year I am calling foul!!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 24, 2012)

mossyoakpro said:


> I with you Bro!!  I got a reject with 6 points!!
> 
> That is not quite fair....If I do not get picked with 7 next year I am calling foul!!




Think the DNR is gonna be getting some phone calls bout this, if it's true then his buddy is prolly gonna take some heat, But like others have said most likely bogus.


----------



## bucktail (Feb 24, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> Really? It's bull because there are people that have forfeited 5+ years of hunting turkeys on quota hunts and just because you know somebody you get to jump ahead of the line by 4-5 years. The argument that its "just a turkey hunt" is bull too. Some people live for March-May and could care less about "any ol deer." It's a dadgum shame if that's the way our state runs the quota hunt system.



This!!! couldn't have said it better!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Think the DNR is gonna be getting some phone calls bout this, if it's true then his buddy is prolly gonna take some heat, But like others have said most likely bogus.



no need for anyone to make any calls, we learned our lesson and won't do it again. I promise.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 24, 2012)

Selected for Johns Mnt. week 1


----------



## Gadget (Feb 25, 2012)

antnye said:


> Got picked on johns 2nd hunt with 0 points.





Remember what I told you about staying out of my honey hole up there.....


----------



## Tailfeather (Feb 25, 2012)

This dude's having a great time getting ya'll all riled up.....


----------



## antnye (Feb 25, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Remember what I told you about staying out of my honey hole up there.....





Don't worry.....I'll go thin out all the Jakes for ya


----------



## Gadget (Feb 25, 2012)

antnye said:


> Don't worry.....I'll go thin out all the Jakes for ya




I don't mind if you hunt some of Timber1's spots , just stay out of that one honey hole of mine, I'm saving that spot for after the quota hunts......


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 25, 2012)

antnye said:


> Got picked on johns 2nd hunt with 0 points.



They must look at the sign out sheets for prior years when selecting hunters over there.


----------



## antnye (Feb 25, 2012)

Timber1 said:


> They must look at the sign out sheets for prior years when selecting hunters over there.



They should let me in on both hunts then


----------



## murray_deerhunter08 (Feb 25, 2012)

Got drawed for John's Mt's 1st hunt


----------



## theronhearn (Feb 25, 2012)

i got drawn for river bend but i have a question...can i take my dad to call for me? he will NOT have a weapon  any help is appreciated


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 25, 2012)

theronhearn said:


> i got drawn for river bend but i have a question...can i take my dad to call for me? he will NOT have a weapon  any help is appreciated



Yes as far as I know.  I have done it and been checked and nothing was said about it.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Gadget said:


> I don't mind if you hunt some of Timber1's spots , just stay out of that one honey hole of mine, I'm saving that spot for after the quota hunts......



I got no spots over there. They are so thick with gobblers all you have to do is walk em up and shoot em like quail. I usually take my Browning Superposed with improved clylinder and some skeet loads.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Feb 25, 2012)

game warden told me that nobody could assist me with my hunt. they could only video an hav no gun


----------



## harryrichdawg (Feb 25, 2012)

Missed the deadline.  Had computer issues one day when I tried to sign up, then got busy and forgot for a couple of days and missed the deadline.  Oh well, I probably would have only gotten a rejection point anyway.  Maybe next year.


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 25, 2012)

theronhearn said:


> i got drawn for river bend but i have a question...can i take my dad to call for me? he will NOT have a weapon  any help is appreciated



My understanding an have been told by a dnr officer is if its a quota hunt not a quota adult child hunt only the permit holder can hunt/call/pull the trigger.No one else.I would call dnr an ask only sure fire way of knowing.


----------



## dreamweaver (Feb 27, 2012)

this looks like something mr.burch needs to investigate.


----------



## beardsnbones (Feb 27, 2012)

i got the hunt starting march 31 at blanton creek.  i was there two years ago and loved that place!


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)

dreamweaver said:


> this looks like something mr.burch needs to investigate.



What for?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 28, 2012)

dreamweaver said:


> this looks like something mr.burch needs to investigate.



Quota hunts? I think they have been going on for quite some time now.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Quota hunts? I think they have been going on for quite some time now.



No,  that mattech says he was drawn for a quota hunt in which he says he only used one priority point for, while others were rejected with 5 or 6. The comments about his BIL dont help matters.


----------



## ga_firefighter13 (Feb 28, 2012)

I got drawn for the 3rd hunt at Big Lazer WMA.  My 1st quota hunt, and first 'real' turkey season.  Anyone want to PM me with some pointers on what to do/not do on a quota hunt???


----------



## mattech (Feb 29, 2012)

ga_firefighter13 said:


> I got drawn for the 3rd hunt at Big Lazer WMA.  My 1st quota hunt, and first 'real' turkey season.  Anyone want to PM me with some pointers on what to do/not do on a quota hunt???



good luck.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 29, 2012)

ga_firefighter13 said:


> I got drawn for the 3rd hunt at Big Lazer WMA.  My 1st quota hunt, and first 'real' turkey season.  Anyone want to PM me with some pointers on what to do/not do on a quota hunt???





mattech said:


> good luck.



i'm sorry but that is some great advise rite there!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 29, 2012)

ga_firefighter13 said:


> I got drawn for the 3rd hunt at Big Lazer WMA.  My 1st quota hunt, and first 'real' turkey season.  Anyone want to PM me with some pointers on what to do/not do on a quota hunt???



i have not hunted public land much but i would say walk, walk, walk, walk untill you get tired and then walk some more! then maybe you"ll find a bird that has't been educated.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 1, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> No,  that mattech says he was drawn for a quota hunt in which he says he only used one priority point for, while others were rejected with 5 or 6. The comments about his BIL dont help matters.



Mattech didn't do anything wrong, I'm sure if you could get hooked up on a good hunt you would too.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Dupree (Mar 1, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Mattech didn't do anything wrong, I'm sure if you could get hooked up on a good hunt you would too.



Someone did.

Think of it like this,  if you walked to a black friday sale at best buy right when the doors opened and cut the line because you knew an employee, don't you think the folks that have sat in line on the sidewalk all night are gonna be pretty mad, and probably talk to someone in management?


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Someone did.
> 
> Think of it like this,  if you walked to a black friday sale at best buy right when the doors opened and cut the line because you knew an employee, don't you think the folks that have sat in line on the sidewalk all night are gonna be pretty mad, and probably talk to someone in management?



I really don't understand why you are getting so upset, evry year you post were you get your limit in the first week or two, and then go on and help others kill turkeys. I don't see why someone who is so good at killing turkeys is so worried about hunting some land that they are easy to kill. This is why I wanted to go so bad, I am a horrible hunter and truly need help, and this place might just be the ticket I need.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 1, 2012)

Im a bad turkey hunter to and also can't get river creek. Can your kin folk over look it when I go down there and kill a few without a permit?


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Im a bad turkey hunter to and also can't get river creek. Can your kin folk over look it when I go down there and kill a few without a permit?



it would be poaching if you hunt without a permit.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 1, 2012)

mattech said:


> I really don't understand why you are getting so upset, evry year you post were you get your limit in the first week or two, and then go on and help others kill turkeys. I don't see why someone who is so good at killing turkeys is so worried about hunting some land that they are easy to kill. This is why I wanted to go so bad, I am a horrible hunter and truly need help, and this place might just be the ticket I need.



All of my hunting was done on heavily pressured wma.  I don't know how easy the birds are at river creek, but since I deer hunted I've wantef to turkey hunt it. It doesn't matter if you are the best or worst turkey hunter, everyone should abide by the same rules when it comes to being drawn on a limited opportunity quota.


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> All of my hunting was done on heavily pressured wma.  I don't know how easy the birds are at river creek, but since I deer hunted I've wantef to turkey hunt it. It doesn't matter if you are the best or worst turkey hunter, everyone should abide by the same rules when it comes to being drawn on a limited opportunity quota.



If I am able to make it down I do plan on abiding by the rules while on the hunt.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 1, 2012)

mattech said:


> If I am able to make it down I do plan on abiding by the rules while on the hunt.



But the same rules that apply to everyone else to get drawn did not apply to you. 

If you were really drawn with one priority.


----------



## ridgestalker (Mar 1, 2012)

Sad part is if its even true is that you pulled strings an got picked an now you are not even gona go.What a waste with only 5 people able to draw a permit each year.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 1, 2012)

ridgestalker said:


> Sad part is if its even true is that you pulled strings an got picked an now you are not even gona go.What a waste with only 5 people able to draw a permit each year.



Im still not sure he isn't lying just to make people mad.


----------



## ridgestalker (Mar 1, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Im still not sure he isn't lying just to make people mad.



I think he is full of it myself.He might not want to attend the hunt if he did get drawn anyway.Might be a mob of those who did not get drawn waiting on him.


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2012)

ridgestalker said:


> Sad part is if its even true is that you pulled strings an got picked an now you are not even gona go.What a waste with only 5 people able to draw a permit each year.



I am gonna try and go, but it is far away, and not sure if I can get off work.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 1, 2012)

mattech said:


> I am gonna try and go, but it is far away, and not sure if I can get off work.



If you actually waited 6 years to go then you would make it happen. Must be nice to not be worried about it. You could probably get drawn next year anyways....


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> If you actually waited 6 years to go then you would make it happen. Must be nice to not be worried about it. You could probably get drawn next year anyways....



like I said earlier, I learned my lesson and wont do it again.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey, you think ur cousin could get me in now? I'll drive and pay the gas money


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Hey, you think ur cousin could get me in now? I'll drive and pay the gas money



it's my brother in law, and i will let ya know!


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 2, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Mattech didn't do anything wrong, I'm sure if you could get hooked up on a good hunt you would too.



lying is wrong


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 2, 2012)

ridgestalker said:


> Sad part is if its even true is that you *pulled strings *an got picked an now you are not even gona go.What a waste with only 5 people able to draw a permit each year.



I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 2, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> lying is wrong



Yes sir it is.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 2, 2012)

mattech said:


> I got the river creek with only one point! I can't wait, I heard that place is awesome.



Are they letting you hunt a week earlier too?


----------



## mattech (Mar 2, 2012)

I will go ahead and let you all know I was just kidding. For all you worried about how much it takes to get picked for river creek just realize the more attention you draw to it on here the more people are going to apply and btw I have no friends or family in the dnr to pull strings. I just "adjusted" my letter for rum creek (selected with 2 points) to have a little fun


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 2, 2012)

mattech said:


> I will go ahead and let you all know I was just kidding. For all you worried about how much it takes to get picked for river creek just realize the more attention you draw to it on here the more people are going to apply and btw I have no friends or family in the dnr to pull strings. I just "adjusted" my letter for rum creek (selected with 2 points) to have a little fun



Says the genius that started this mess...way to go buddy!


----------



## Dupree (Mar 2, 2012)

mattech said:


> I will go ahead and let you all know I was just kidding. For all you worried about how much it takes to get picked for river creek just realize the more attention you draw to it on here the more people are going to apply and btw I have no friends or family in the dnr to pull strings. I just "adjusted" my letter for rum creek (selected with 2 points) to have a little fun



You are awesome!!! Start lying just to make people mad.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 2, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> Says the genius that started this mess...way to go buddy!





4x4powerstrokesd said:


> You are awesome!!! Start lying just to make people mad.





Maybe y'all should see if either of your brother in laws could do anything about it.

I know I'm gettin my BIL involved, I thought mattech was gonna get me hooked up too.


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 2, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Maybe y'all should see if either of your brother in laws could do anything about it.
> 
> I know I'm gettin my BIL involved, I thought mattech was gonna get me hooked up too.



I don't have any brother-in-laws.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Maybe y'all should see if either of your brother in laws could do anything about it.
> 
> I know I'm gettin my BIL involved, I thought mattech was gonna get me hooked up too.





The joke is over.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2012)

Last warnin`. That`s enough.


----------



## Bram (Mar 2, 2012)

Talk about a highjacked thread.. 

Gerry


----------



## mattech (Mar 2, 2012)

Bram said:


> Talk about a highjacked thread..
> 
> Gerry



I am very sorry to you about this. I was just making a joke and it got really out of hand.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope to go on a quota next year. After I hunt river creek, ill use my points towards other quality hunts.


----------



## Bram (Mar 3, 2012)

mattech said:


> I am very sorry to you about this. I was just making a joke and it got really out of hand.



No problem mattech...just wanted to find out who got picked and where..good luck this season

Gerry


----------



## ga_firefighter13 (Mar 4, 2012)

peanutman04 said:


> i have not hunted public land much but i would say walk, walk, walk, walk untill you get tired and then walk some more! then maybe you"ll find a bird that has't been educated.



That's pretty much what I figured.  I'm hoping to try and get a little scouting in there before the season starts, but I've got my first little one on the way and the renovation work the boss lady wants done is hindering my progress!


----------

